# No luck today, but it was a blast



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well today was my first day out in a while. Area was much drier than usual and it was HOTTER than heck out but we got the dekes set up however and just enjoyed the day practicing on the call and getting a few shots in.

If the weather cools down some, we get some clouds, and some decent rain showers, this spot will be right on. Not much for wind today either so the socks didnt have much motion.

But like I said it was just good to be back out again

We were set up in a little low spot that had water in it, (at one time)

Enjoy


















































































































Thank you Leo, this could not have been possible without you


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. well im glad you were able to get out again. i wish you the best of luck getting some birds. maybe ill ship some to you and you can toss em up in the air and pretend their flying.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KICKK AZZZZZZZZZZZZ :beer: Glad the decoys worked out for you. If your interested I can get you on the prostaff.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey lets get together this weekend and do some hunting. I seen a big flock flying from Balad to FOB Caldwell. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> KICKK AZZZZZZZZZZZZ :beer: Glad the decoys worked out for you. If your interested I can get you on the prostaff.


Can you? Can you?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> Hey lets get together this weekend and do some hunting. I seen a big flock flying from Balad to FOB Caldwell. :sniper:


Wheres Caldwell???? I may have to put on soem miles that way


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't think you left a big enough landing zone :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

East by the Iran border... :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> East by the Iran border... :beer:


Dude, you're gonna have internet scouters all over you now! Nice pics Sapper.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jgat said:


> Dude, you're gonna have internet scouters all over you now!


Classic....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> East by the Iran border... :beer:


So within rock throwin distance of my spread then? Iran that is


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Triple B said:


> I don't think you left a big enough landing zone :beer:


No No No... anyone can see his lack of success has to do with the fact his dekes are setup in the wrong pattern for the conditions!

J-Hook Sapper... use a J-Hook I'm tellin ya!

:beer:

Awesome pics man!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Were do I sign up to be a pro staffer? :lol: Last the I heard the geese are still a little bit West of you.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

USSapper said:


> So within rock throwin distance of my spread then?


Are we talking a Palestinian rock throwing distance or Sapper's rock throwing distance (throws like girl)? I'm just trying to get my details down so I can bust the roost there tomorrow. Are they roosting on the Persian Gulf?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So we got an internet scouter. :lol: Last that I heard there is a huge roost in the Persain gulf, we can meet up and go roost busting with sapper if you want.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

That is sweet!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

What are the dekes made out of?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are the No-wind Texas Rags.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Those are the No-wind Texas Rags.


Yes they are and I just got picked up for the ProStaff. I am droolling already thinking about the upcoming season. Sapper I will forward your pictures to the boss. I am sure you will be a shoe in for the ProStaff.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sapper, do you have a drake killer on that beast?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Classic! great pics Sapper, thanks for sharing. Does that gun "pattern a little tight" for birds inside 30 yards though?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

No, anything within 5 meters of it is toast


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nice....


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Leo, since you are on the pro-staff, what type of decoys are they? Are they the Iraqie, Saddam, emperor, blackheaded goose version? Do they come in Canada's, Whitefronts, or Snows? Do they come with flocked heads or fully flocked bodies? What about ducks? Prices? How is there cutomer service? May we keep emailing, or PMing, you with any questions? Man, fall will be here soon, and I need more decoys.

I am glad to see you guys serving the good ole USA are keeping up your sense of humor. I hope you guys do well over there and come back safe and sound. There are many of us here thinking of all of you everyday!

Thank You,
Ima870man


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice! You must have scouted a few days to find that sweet spot, too bad there wasnt much cover.. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys won't believe it. I knew someone would swipe them decoys since I posted a location to them and left them out over night.

Someone made off with some pretty sweet decoys :eyeroll:

Serious tho, what the heck would a haji do with a dozen windsocks??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:toofunny: Man that sucks!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You are having problems over there with people stealing decoys too. Man people stop at nothing to get them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When asked to prostaff for them it was an easy decision. Hellll I guess even the Iraqi's have taste when it comes to decoys. Course they probably thought they were real and thought it was lunch time.


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

the thing is "sapper" you just didnt have your good luck charm hunting with you


----------

